# Soft shells and messy butt



## Mjwaker86 (May 30, 2021)

Hi 
I have recently added a bluebell to my flock. She's about 23-24 week old. We have had her 5 weeks or so. She started laying along with two others we got at the same time approx 3 weeks ago. She's only managed a handful of eggs and the rest have been soft shell. 
Ive added calcium supplements to water for 5 days but no improvement. There is two pots of oyster shells grit (fine and larger bits). They are fed layers pellets. 
She also has a terrible messy bum. That needs washing every couple of days. She likes to lay in the coop, doesn't roost even of I pop her on the bar she gets down during the night. I don't think it's helped by the excessive amount of water she appears to drink. And seems to have watery poops in the morning and at night. .

They have recently been intergreted into the the big run with 3 other chickens (6 in total). 
Can the soft shell still be her ironing out the kinks? How long do pullets normally lay soft shells for? Everyone else is laying fine. 
I'm guessing a element of stress might also be a factor although the mixing seems to have gone well, and not much pecking or bullying and not really towards her. 

Has anyone else experienced messy bottom hens? And how do you manage it ? I don't think it vent gleet. There is no discharge. And seems to be just mattered poop. Her vent is clean. They have all been wormed in the last month.

Lots of questions sorry. But thanks in advance


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like she has some sort of gastrointestinal issues going on. I'm going to holler at one of our members to see what he's got to say about her issues.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's not vent gleet, there would be a foul odor if it were.
You can give your hen vitamin D which helps with calcium absorption. Also give her plain boiled white rice mixed with buttermilk to eat for a couple of days, you can mix it in her feed if you wish. The rice will help settle her guts and the buttermilk will coat intestinal lining and is a much better probiotic than yogurt. It should stop the diarrhea as well.

If after one week the symptoms you're seeing dont subside or disappear, I suspect it to be reproductive tract infection.
Symptoms include drinking a lot of water, abnormal looking eggs, tiredness/lethargy, problems breathing, possible swollen abdomen leading to peritonitis or cancer which would require a vet to diagnose.
Good luck and I wish you the best.


----------



## Mjwaker86 (May 30, 2021)

She does drink alot of water. 

If its a reproductive tract infection is there any treatment?

I will try you suggestions today - thankyou


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see you're in GB, if this doesn't work it might be worth it to see a vet. Sometimes they can come up with answers we can't reading a computer screen. 

Good luck with her. It's never an easy thing to have one of them not right.


----------



## Mjwaker86 (May 30, 2021)

She had some probiotics and natural yogurt for a few days and seems to have done the trick. 
No more soft shells or messy poos- thankyou


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations, you got her gut back in balance. Thank you so much for the update on her recovery. It's always nice to read the outcome.


----------

